# Cheer is fun.



## ronlane (Jan 21, 2020)

15 teams in one day at a cheer competition. It's a lot of work and a ton of images but the 1Dx and 70-200mm f/2.8L IS USM II were up to the challenge.

Here are some of my favorites. Loving the LED panels that they used at this competition. Would like to have had more but it worked out.

We'll start with the faces and posing

1) I'm ready, take my picture.


 

2) Not sure she shared the excitement Saturday morning.

 

3) My favorite of the day. I knew it when I shot it.

 

4) These girls do some pretty amazing things as a team.


----------



## SquarePeg (Jan 21, 2020)

Nailed it!


----------



## tirediron (Jan 21, 2020)

Nice set, Ron.  I wish this was bigger in Canada; it looks like a really fun thing to shoot.


----------



## CherylL (Jan 21, 2020)

Cool action shots!  My daughter was a flyer a long time ago.  I remember being afraid of her spins in the air.  Great set!


----------



## otherprof (Jan 21, 2020)

ronlane said:


> 15 teams in one day at a cheer competition. It's a lot of work and a ton of images but the 1Dx and 70-200mm f/2.8L IS USM II were up to the challenge.
> 
> Here are some of my favorites. Loving the LED panels that they used at this competition. Would like to have had more but it worked out.
> 
> ...


Great set!


----------



## Jeff15 (Jan 21, 2020)

Very good set.......


----------



## ronlane (Jan 21, 2020)

SquarePeg said:


> Nailed it!



Thank you.



tirediron said:


> Nice set, Ron.  I wish this was bigger in Canada; it looks like a really fun thing to shoot.



Thanks John. It is fun and quick paced. Less than 4 minutes for each routine.



CherylL said:


> Cool action shots!  My daughter was a flyer a long time ago.  I remember being afraid of her spins in the air.  Great set!



Thanks CherylL. Yeah I get nervous sometimes with the flyers and my daughter is a backspot. 



otherprof said:


> ronlane said:
> 
> 
> > 15 teams in one day at a cheer competition. It's a lot of work and a ton of images but the 1Dx and 70-200mm f/2.8L IS USM II were up to the challenge.
> ...



Thank you.



Jeff15 said:


> Very good set.......



Thank you.


----------



## SquarePeg (Jan 21, 2020)

My daughter did cheer for a couple of years.  The music is so annoying.  Thanks to whoever invented foam ear plugs!


----------



## zombiesniper (Jan 21, 2020)

Great set.


----------



## ronlane (Jan 21, 2020)

SquarePeg said:


> My daughter did cheer for a couple of years.  The music is so annoying.  Thanks to whoever invented foam ear plugs!



lol, I understand. I take my AirPods and I go find the coach's lounge whenever I can. (It's typically quiet in there.)



zombiesniper said:


> Great set.



Thank you.


----------



## Winona (Feb 4, 2020)

Great shots. Yup-daughter was a flier. I was glad when she quit. Of course before that was gymnastics and horseback riding. Now downhill skiing. No wonder I’m gray!


----------



## ronlane (Feb 24, 2020)

Took me a week to edit images from this last competition. Got a few in b&w.





This comp had a raised floor (about chest high) and I had access to anywhere I needed to go. (Yeah for my teams, I was front and center)


----------



## ac12 (Feb 24, 2020)

I will probably have to shoot one of out Competition Cheer meets, since none of the parents is doing it.  
Then we will have some pics for the school's athletic web site.

Jeez but some of those routines are scary.


----------



## ronlane (Feb 25, 2020)

ac12 said:


> I will probably have to shoot one of out Competition Cheer meets, since none of the parents is doing it.
> Then we will have some pics for the school's athletic web site.
> 
> Jeez but some of those routines are scary.



They aren't as scary looking down the barrel of a 70-200mm. You don't get to see as much of the routine.


----------

